# GRNews Field Issue - I love my club!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So I am just breaking open the GRNews field issue today. So much to read, so little time!

The first thing I read was our very own DDHF Fisher (pg 94)! WOW! Anney you are a great writer... What you have accomplished is amazing and the way you described it... it allows all of us from across the coast/country to feel like we are sharing the adventure with you. CONGRATS! What a special team.

The next thing I skipped to, was our club column (GRC San Diego pg 194) Another WOW! I am thrilled to be an active member and board member of our club, but that just made me extra proud! I love my club! I hope you all take a minute to read it, when you are done flip over to page 89 to see pictures from the event. We had so much fun on our field day... We are planning to have a field day open to all members at least once a year. (Thank you Cathy)

Looking forward to reading the field issue cover to cover... My favorite issue of the year!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I have been skipping around too but my attention was caught with the article from one of my clubs - Southern Berkshire GRC - about how our training events are now scheduled and run. My copy is at work so I don't know the page but aren't our clubs great?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I must be blind, I don't see yours... What page?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome! I am so jealous of you guys that actually can support a golden club!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Awesome! I am so jealous of you guys that actually can support a golden club!


Me too! Our "local" Golden club is 5 hours away and you have to attend 3 Tuesday night meetings to be a member :no:. I wish I could start one, but don't know of enough Golden people who would be interested.

Edit to add: I STILL haven't received mine. I can't wait to read about your clubs Jessica and Sharon.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Me too! Our "local" Golden club is 5 hours away and you have to attend 3 Tuesday night meetings to be a member :no:. I wish I could start one, but don't know of enough Golden people who would be interested.
> 
> Edit to add: I STILL haven't received mine. I can't wait to read about your clubs Jessica and Sharon.


Could you start a Retriever Club? Goldens, labs, chessie, flat coats


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Could you start a Retriever Club? Goldens, labs, chessie, flat coats


Well, now, that might work. Goodness knows we have enough Labs around here. I wonder how many of them would be interested in a club. Hmmmmm :scratchch

Any suggestions how to start one? I did it 100 years ago, but had lots of interest, therefore lots of help. A lot the people that were in it have left the area and those that didn't got burned out on the whole club thing.

:hijacked: Sorry Jessica, I'll give this more thought then start a new thread.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I read the articles  Very nice !! Sounds like you had an incredible day 

The article on Fisher was wonderful too !

Now for more reading ..



sammydog said:


> So I am just breaking open the GRNews field issue today. So much to read, so little time!
> 
> The first thing I read was our very own DDHF Fisher (pg 94)! WOW! Anney you are a great writer... What you have accomplished is amazing and the way you described it... it allows all of us from across the coast/country to feel like we are sharing the adventure with you. CONGRATS! What a special team.
> 
> ...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am also a member of a retriever club, good idea! I found this on the AKC webpage.
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RCFORM.pdf


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I got it!!! I GOT IT!!! It is beautiful, thank you all who contributed to make this one of the best ever. I even was pleasantly suprised to see a little picture of Breeze and Dooley. I submitted them but figured there would be so many that they wouldn't make the cut. 

Barb, Tito's add is perfect! Jessica, your adds are great, I'll have to hire you when I am ready to place a full pager.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

*I STILL DON'T HAVE MY GR NEWS!!!!!!!*

:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know how you feel! I almost didn't want to go to the Post Office for fear that if it wasn't there, I would go postal (haha, just kidding), but alas it was there and the world is spinning on greased grooves again. I hope you get yours, Anne, before the holiday.


----------

